# Radiator Fan 2 (V177) P1951 - 002 - Movement Restricted / Jammed --- Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1 P0480 - 004 - Electrical Malfunction



## pseudosuit (Sep 26, 2007)

.
2008 R32. Any insight on this? Just started the car after pulling this code and both fans were running, so obviously not jammed. I checked the F38 rad fan fuse in the engine bay and it was fine. Oddly though the manual says it should be a 5 amp fuse and the one in there was 10.

So is this anything I should worry about? Thanks for any help.


```
Friday,08,June,2012,14:40:38:16858
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3
Data version: 20120401



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 22 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
          65 77

VIN: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   Mileage: 67880km/42178miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 022-906-032-BDB.lbl
   Part No SW: 022 906 032 KR    HW: 022 906 032 GP
   Component: R32-DQ-LEV2     G   1098  
   Revision: 1QH02---    Serial number: VWX7Z0G53NB932
   Coding: 0000178
   Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
   VCID: 65CA0A06AC7AE71

2 Faults Found:
006481 - Radiator Fan 2 (V177) 
               P1951 - 002 - Movement Restricted / Jammed - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 44
                    Mileage: 65240 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 12:13:47

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 1592 /min
                    Load: 14.9 %
                    Speed: 50.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 82.0°C
                    Temperature: 30.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 13.843 V

001152 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1 
               P0480 - 004 - Electrical Malfunction - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Mileage: 65261 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 14:59:30

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 1420 /min
                    Load: 25.1 %
                    Speed: 35.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 83.0°C
                    Temperature: 36.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 970.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 13.716 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
   Part No SW: 02E 300 011 CC    HW: 02E 927 770 AD
   Component: GSG DSG         082 1405  
   Revision: 05108020    Serial number: 00001008190824
   Coding: 0000020
   Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
   VCID: 52A0C1DACDF4609

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-A.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AB    HW: 1K0 907 379 AB
   Component: ESP 4MOTION MK60    0102  
   Revision: 00H13001    
   Coding: 0021128
   Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
   VCID: 72E0615A6DB4009

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BS    HW: 1K0 907 044 BS
   Component: ClimatronicPQ35 120 1111  
   Revision: 00120021    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 79F2567630C2731

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ    HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H54 2202  
   Revision: 00H54000    Serial number: 00000007221113
   Coding: E68F8F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 06413 444 52574
   VCID: 71E26E5668B23B1

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer 040607 021  0501  
   Coding: 00038805
   Shop #: WSC 06413  

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF  Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
   Component: RLS     150607 046  0204  
   Coding: 00207646
   Shop #: WSC 06413  

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
   Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H    HW: 8E0 035 593 H
   Component: SDAR SIRIUS     H06 0080  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: AUZ4Z7G0077850
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2E58B52AB90C649

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB    HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
   Component: 6T AIRBAG VW8R  034 8000  
   Revision: 05034000    Serial number: 003B6D08WZ8U  
   Coding: 0013908
   Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
   VCID: 6CDC7F224F90D69

   Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
   Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ    HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
   Component: J0527           036 0070  
   Coding: 0012122
   Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
   VCID: 8102BE96D812AB1

   Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 D    HW: 1K6 920 974 D
   Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216  
   Revision: V0002000    Serial number: VWX7Z0G53NB932
   Coding: 0005203
   Shop #: WSC 06413 444 84164
   VCID: 356A9A465C5A571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H04 0021  
   Revision:   H04 02    Serial number: 070607F2001566
   Coding: FF8F03EA07000000
   Shop #: WSC 06413 444 52574
   VCID: 2F66A82EBE066D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD        Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 907 554 L
   Component: Haldex 4Motion      0116  
   Coding: 0000001
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 36689D4A415C5C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 D    HW: 1K6 920 974 D
   Component: IMMO            VDD 1216  
   Revision: V0002000    Serial number: VWX7Z0G53NB932
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 356A9A465C5A571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation        Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 919 887 G
   Component:      Navigation     0050  
   Coding: 0000101
   Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
   VCID: 3D7A8266646A8F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M    HW: 1K0 959 701 M
   Component: Tuer-SG         006 120A  
   Coding: 0001077
   Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
   VCID: 387493724B48AA9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.141 H08 1901  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
   VCID: 356A9A465C5A571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT    HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
   Component:    KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221  
   Revision: 00052000    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 13900E885103083B0904058FB0080A04889C00
   Shop #: WSC 12345 785 00200
   VCID: 840CB782C700BE9

   Component:   Sounder n.mounted     

   Component:       NGS n.mounted     

   Component:      IRUE n.mounted     

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System        Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
   Part No: 1K6 035 456 A
   Component: 08K Audioverst.     0005  
   Revision: 00003000    Serial number: 00000000140690
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2A50B93A85E4089

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M    HW: 1K0 959 702 M
   Component: Tuer-SG         006 120A  
   Coding: 0001076
   Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
   VCID: 397296767042B31

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
   Part No: 1T0 907 357 
   Component: Dynamische LWR      0003  
   Coding: 0000004
   Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
   VCID: F4ECE74297A08E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 035 095 H
   Component:        Radio        0050  
   Coding: 0012046
   Shop #: WSC 06413 444 52574
   VCID: 2A50B93A85E4089

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure        Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT    HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
   Component:    RDK              0450  
   Revision: 00052000    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 0100101
   Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
   VCID: 840CB782C700BE9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738)       Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
   Part No SW: 1K8 051 730 A    HW: 1K8 051 730 A
   Component: Telefon       H01 5200  
   Revision: 00001000    Serial number: 20389520004678
   Coding: 402120
   Shop #: WSC 06413 444 52574
   VCID: 254A4A062CFA271

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Remove the fuse for this fan. Check how it feels when you turn it by hand.

My son's 2007 Rabbit 2.5 had this DTC occasionally when we bought it (used). We never did find the cause problem. I suspect it was due to the car sitting around, and it hasn't recurred since it has been driven regularly. 

-Uwe-


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## pseudosuit (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I forgot to mention that I did spin them by hand with the car off and they felt fine. Does it make a difference with the car running and fuse out?

Also, which of the two fans is the one throwing the code? And is there only one fuse for both fans?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

*VAG Error Code:* 18359
*EOBD II Error Code:* P1951

*Fault Location:*
Radiator Fan 2 (V177) - Movement Restricted / Jammed

*Possible Cause:*
Coolant Fan 2 (V177) restricted/jammed.

*Possible Solutions:*
Check Coolant Fan 2 (V177) for Restriction/Blockade.
Check for Foreign Objects and Accidental Damage as well as Restrictions.

*Special Notes:*
Remove the Coolant Fan 2 (V177) Fuse(s) for Safety Reasons before checking it.


*VAG Error Code:* 16864
*EOBD II Error Code:* P0480

*Fault Location:*
Engine Coolant Blower Motor 1 - Circuit Malfunction

*Possible Cause:*
Fuse(s) faulty
Coolant Fan Control Module (J293) faulty.
Coolant Fan 2 (V177) restricted/jammed.
Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Coolant Fan Control Module (J293) faulty.
Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Coolant Fan 2 (V177) faulty.
Engine control module (ECM).

*Possible Solutions:*
Check Fuse(s).
Check Coolant Fan Control Module (J293).
Perform Output Test.
Check Coolant Fan 2 (V177) for Restriction/Blockade.
Check for Foreign Objects and Accidental Damage as well as Restrictions.
Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Coolant Fan Control Module (J293).
Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Coolant Fan 2 (V177).

*Special Notes:*
Remove the Coolant Fan 2 (V177) Fuse(s) for Safety Reasons before checking it.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

That information would be in the repair manual.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

Did you ever figure this out? My 09 TDI is throwing the same code.


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

My brother in law's 08 R32 has the same code. Doesn't overheat so it doesn't bother him much but I like a car to be problem free.


----------



## spitfire1 (Apr 28, 2008)

that code will set if anything is touching the fan obviously, but the module will monitor the amperage to the fans so if the fans are starting to go out it will set that fault. also make sure that they are not bent or wobbly.


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

The passenger side fan is very hard to spin. I'm guessing the bearing in the motor is seized.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## GrkA4 (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like my MkV R32 is having the same problem. Scanned it today and got both of the same codes. Just wanted to say thanks for posting all of this info. Will be checking it out tomorrow. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trizkelion (Aug 10, 2016)

I have the same problem in my jetta mk5, I check the fuse and is ok, do you have another Idea?

Thank you in advance


----------

